# two ginger males in my neighborehood



## IndigoBug (Jan 12, 2006)

There are just two. one is a long haired ginger which i've named Hairy and a short haired ginger named Slick

they are both really wild. one i caught in a cat trap but when i called the animal control they said they would put him to sleep as soon as i brought him in, so i let him go. I didn't have the heart to take him in to die!
Well I havn't seen Hairy since then, i think he comes to the porch at night to eat. (Because i leave food out for them)

well Slick is more tame. i come out the door sometimes and he's out there, but he won't let you come near him. he'll sit in the yard and watch you. I've been trying to tame them for about a year now, so that i could find them a home.

I'm not in a hurry because they are both quite healthy for being wild.
However, now that my kitten is in heat, its quite annoying having them out there meowing. 

What are some things that i could do to make them like me a little more quickly?

thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it would be best to get in touch with an agency that spays/neuters/releases feral cats. There are many, wherever you live. There is a list in the sticky at the top of this forum. I would also suggest you get in touch with alleycatallies.com, and do a search on Google.

Of course you'll have to be very careful to keep your female from getting outside. Don't overlook the fact that the tom cats will be trying to get into your house, also! Your female is old enough to get spayed ASAP, so that's your first priority.

After your female is spayed and the toms are neutered, you can encourage the feral cats by putting food out for them, and gradually moving it closer to you. Please come back for more help with that after they are neutered. 

I appreciate your kindness in wanting to save the lives of these two ferals. In the meantime, I would call the vet and schedule your own kitten for spaying. She will come in season again, almost immediately, if not spayed. I wish you the very best. Keep in touch, please.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

thats pretty wierd i have seen 2 ginger cats around my neighborhood too where do you live? lol.


----------

